
US Files Lawsuit Against Edward Snowden for Violation of CIA and NSA NDAs - jonnybgood
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/united-states-files-civil-lawsuit-against-edward-snowden-publishing-book-violation-cia-and
======
bdcravens
Already discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20997586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20997586)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Comments moved thither.

